# i bought a new truck!



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm so excited guys! i bought myself a new truck, my dream truck!

its a 2004 excursion xlt 4x4 V10, rear seat DVD, backup sensors, 6 disk cd changer..ect ect

it books for $14,995 here in ak, i got it for $12 flat..i think i did allright.

80k miles and service history for much of its life, runs amazing and drives great..except i did the test drive in a snow storm haha heres the pics tho!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Where's the plow?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol no plow, just a nice new daily driver for me  the old '91 does just fine with the plowing.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

What happened to the explorer?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Sharp Truckster


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys!

the explorer is just fine, dont worry lol i'm keeping it and will still drive it also untill i have the V8 ready to go into it..then it'll be out of comission for alittle while..thats partly why i wanted a nice truck to drive well my nice one was on jackstands.

if everything goes right i should have it tomarrow..i'm so excited idk how im going to get up and go to work waiting for the bank lady to call saying the check is ready lol


i plan to try and keep this one pretty stock and just drive it.maintain it...i do want to put HIDs in it though right away so i can see where the heck im going.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice ride and you will love the V-10........except for the MPG's....lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

so OMG i got it today! i picked it up at 5:30 and by 10pm i had 150 miles clocked so far!

around town i'm getting 10.5mpg so says the onboard computer and 16.9mpg on the highway..ofcourse when you buy one of these that isnt much of a concern..as in my case.

i love how it drives i love all the room..its absolutly amazing!

so heres all my babys together









went out on a drive with her


















me and my new baby


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

hmm, im still undecided on the excursion idea, but i like that explorer, its pretty sweet


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey I gotta admit buying something like that I thought you would have a large family, you sure don't look old enought to have a large family(unless you started real early) or are dutch.LOL

Hey nice daily driver, a plow would look sweet on it, a nice 9' boss vee? Would match the truck perfect.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol nope, no lage family of my own anyway..just a 19yr old kid with a dream for a big truck haha

but it will be nice when my whole family(parents, grandparents, cousins, aunts/uncles) wants to go out for special outings we can take one truck insted of 2-3.

i'm so excited just to drive to work because it means more time behind the wheel of the beast..woohoo


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

you should invest in the towing mirrors and get rid of those tiny paddles


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh i'm looking at the '09 super duty mirrors hard..i really like them!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

so last night after going 215 miles and sitting on half a tank i decided to filler her up. to my surprise i was almost dead on with what i expected it to be.

215 mile on 20.4gal of gas which turns out to be 10.5mpg which with the way i drive, pretty heavy footed i can still get "decent" milage for somthing this size..now that was all city dirving with half of the time being in 4x4.

i'm debating on throwing some HIDs i have laying around in it untill i order a bi-xeon kit we'll see.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice rig! Love the color!! (mine's the same). You might check if the '09 mirrors will fit the '04 though, design change I think.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

10.5 isnt bad, thats about wat im getting out of my 6.0 right now


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i believe the doors are the same 99-09? we have a crap ton of 09s at work and i looked them over very close and they look exactly the same mounting wise?

yeah i'm def not going to whine about gas milage lol its a v10 7,000lbs truck..you dont but it for gas milage. haha


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have to say the fun to drive factor on this thing is sky high! i love it!

logged 300miles and 31gal of gas, i'm pretty happy with the milage considering...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well i thought i would update alittle. my excursion now has 86,5XX miles on her. i absolutly love this truck!

i've spent about $1,300 in gas so far, i've kept all my recipts and wrote down the milage and cost and hand calculated the MPG. so far over the summer mostly city driving a few trips i've averaged 10.9mpg out of the beast. considering shes still pretty much stock except a drop in K&N that aint bad.

i've done alittle work to her.
6000K HIDs
black bull bar
2 7" HID dirving lights
towing mirrors
LED taillights
new brakes all around. rotors and pads.

next up i plan to 
change the fluid in all the box's,tranny..ect 
cold air intake
custom side exhaust
SCT 3 power programmer
paint to match most all the trim
a set of cooper discoverer 265/70 M&S studded for winter
remote start/alarm
super duty springs

pics from so far this summer


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice excursion. You should get the newer grill and headlights from a 05-07 ford.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Nice Ex!

I certainly miss my EX , the large SUV part can't be duplicated.

Here's a photo of my old 01 7.3L PSD Excursion, I did the following mods ARG Super Steering Box, Pump and Power stabilizer, Landyot Radius rods, Helwig Sway Bar, X-Code Springs, Warn Manula Hubs, Bilstein Shocks 20K Pull Rite Hitch, Steel Horse Over Head TV and DVD player and a Power Sstem Valve Body for the 4AOD Tranny. Only regrets were not installing a jake brake and KEEPING IT! :crying:


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

arent they amazing trucks? your looks great with the plow on the front!

i plan on finding a newer bumper/grill then painting all the trim to match. but i'm going to go with aftermarket one peice projector headlights insted of stock.

after tomarrow i should have these mounted up. i couldnt pass up the deal i found on them. my stockers plus $300 and they are like new!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

got the new wheels today.i freaking love them!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i removed the grey trim and put the studded snow tires on her(had snow last weekend) and washed her all up.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks great!
I actually liked it more with the gray trim on it. I like the two-tone effect and color combination.

I had an '04 Excursion, an all Black Limited. They are really nice vehicles!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

love it. it makes me want 1 but all black


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

sure wish i still had mine


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

having 1 with the 7.3 must have been nice. yours had the 7.3 right?? i want a new truck so bad theres going to be nothing left of my truck by the end of the winter. itll b rusted away


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

oops nope that was nascar24s with the 7.3 sry


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine was the V10


----------



## Ribar (Nov 25, 2009)

looks sharp bro, you will have fun with that.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well i really like it, i added x code front springs and got about 3" of lift i should have my f-350 rea blocks in soon to lift up the rear.

since getting her i've put over 10,000 miles on her with a average MPG of about 10mpg..spent almost $3,000 on gas...would i trade it for anything? nope i love this beast!

from the other night









and today..i love it in the snow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looks good man.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

got the lift all done, added the 4" blocks to the rear leveling it out nice.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ive been wondering when I would stumble across pics of your Ex! Looking good!!










In the spring, I wanna put the one peice headlights in. If the winter is really good to me, I may end up doing the '05 front end!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

91AK250, post a few pics of that sweet Explorer you have, I've been lookin all over for your old posts with the pictures. My buddy just bought one and I wanted to show him what you've done with yours. 

You still driving it now that you have the EX ?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

sadly the explorer is parked for now, with a blown head gasket(again) and lost overdrive its just not reasonable to drive.

this summe hopfully the V8 will go in it and i'll be able to drive it again..i miss my baby drove her for 5 years and i have a connection lol

heres where she sits..on the grass right by my bedroom window so i can look out at her anytime lol









but heres some old ones


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Sad to hear, dosen't it have a V8 in it now ??

Also what happened to the front AUX lights, are they still on, maybe covered by snow ??


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

nope, she came from the factory with the 4.0 OHV v6 which was a great motor, but a botched headgasket job less then a year ago which we paid way to much money for is what put the final nail in its coffen. so i'll do the motor swap when i have time i have the donor truck allready.

i took the safari bar off in the fall, its in the garage.


so i'm getting a SCT3 tuner for the excursion, and new shocks for xmas(thanks dad!) i'm pretty excited about those two mods.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

this thread makes me want an excursion..


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'd wanted one since they came out when i was 11, i vowed one day i would...i ended up getting one much sooner then i thought i would haha

they really are amazing trucks..can tow a house, fit a small mexican village inside and is bigger then any other suv


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

It would be nice to have one some day. I cant stand to drive small cars


----------

